# Che cosa è per voi ... il rispetto



## luce.stella73 (9 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Rispetto nella sua accezione peggiore è soggezione. E io aborro questo significato mi sa di mafia, ordine imposto, gerarchia ontologica, e brutture analoghe.
> Viceversa, nella sua forma più nobile e' accettazione degli altrui limiti e/o riconoscimento sincero e libero degli altrui meriti.


----------

